# Reminder to PLEASE CHECK YOUR SPAM FOLDER



## TUGBrian (Nov 2, 2021)

especially if you have ads posted in the marketplace.

again I got a message from a member claiming they had been sending message requests over and over about a marketplace ad with no response.  turns out all the messages were being placed in spam.

two suggestions here:

1. please dont click "mark as spam" on tug emails.  we do our best to only send out legitimate emails to paying members.  to my knowledge we send out zero spam and marking them as spam only results in similar emails being classified as spam for other users of your email platform (gmail/hotmail/etc), yet week in and week out we have members clicking the newsletter and even renewal emails as spam.  this is completely different than clicking delete and really hurts TUG in the long run.

2. add tug@tug2.net and tugadmin@tug2.net to your list of contacts or trusted senders within your email client.  (can also add admin@tugbbs.com for forum related messages).


both these tips should ensure that TUG email is delivered properly to your inbox.


----------

